# Ring photography



## Sarah_Klachak (Jul 23, 2017)

Please rate this photo.
i have click with the gold and ashes .


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks very muted colors, DOF is to shallow, the ruby doesn't have enough light in it.

I am not sure what the ashes/coal/burnt wood is representing...

Please don't take this the wrong way, I can tell this is a cheap lens and I understand I have been there, but cheaper lens create a lot more of something called chromatic aberration which is the green/red/magenta in background this can be edited in LR under lens profile chromatic aberration lightroom - Google Search


----------



## Braineack (Jul 24, 2017)

pretty much what he said ^


----------



## Madison6D (Jul 24, 2017)

It's base on Engagement photography and Wedding photography. Now it is a popular on any wedding photos.


----------

